# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, ik ben Paula

## Paula54

Hallo,

Laat ik me even voorstellen, ik ben Paula, ik ben 54 jaar, sinds kort oma geworden van een prachtige kleinzoon. Ik ben huisvrouw die veel wandelt met onze boxer. Ik ben hier omdat ik soms met medische vragen zit.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Paula,

Welkom op deze site. Dat is genieten, je eerste kleinkind, je zult wel heel trots zijn. 
Veel plezier op deze site.
Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Dag Paula,


Welkom bij Medicity,

En gefeliciteerd met je kleinzoon  :Wink:

----------

